# Leftover cancer herbs. What should I do?



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

When we lost our Emmy the same thing happened to me. I ask my vet if he would want to have them to donate to someone who might need them but not have enough money. We also had a credit at the vet and I told him to use it for a patient in need. Some weeks later I got a wonderful note from a lady thanking me for the gift. It was really from my sweet Emmy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

gold4me said:


> When we lost our Emmy the same thing happened to me. I ask my vet if he would want to have them to donate to someone who might need them but not have enough money. We also had a credit at the vet and I told him to use it for a patient in need. Some weeks later I got a wonderful note from a lady thanking me for the gift. It was really from my sweet Emmy.


So very thoughtful of you, truly wonderful you were able to help someone else's dog and a wonderful tribute to your sweet Emmy-thank you. 

You could also contact a GR Rescue , I see you're in St. Louis, there are three GR Rescues in your area. 

Here's their info:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Dirk's Fund
Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Love a Golden Rescue

If you want to go that route, click on their name, their contact info will come up. 


I donated some pain meds to a GR Rescue when my boy passed, my clinic would not take them back, I had just had them filled.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I donated my supplements to a rescue and prescription meds to our then vets pet orphanage. I know GRF prohibits us offering them here for legal and other reasons, but if you know of someone on FB who could use them, you could offer them there. I have sent meds to several people I am friends with on FB (and here) and received some as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Rescue organizations. Excellent idea. Thank you for the links! Appreciate that a lot 

However, my Facebook is Karen Mohrman. Just sayin' 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I also donated mine to the local Emergency Clinic and to the holistic vet I was seeing.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It's a little early for us, but we also have meds and other things that might be of value to others. Anyone know of a rescue in the San Jose area? Facebook is Rick Morrow (just saying)


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

You don't know how much our GRR'S appreciate that! We have a box at the vet GRRSWF uses for meds. We have donated unused meds for the rescues coming in. It's been tough lately on the rescues with so many of our rescues testing positive for heartworm. UGH. A big thank you guys for donations. Your kids are saying "we'll done!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rookie's Dad said:


> It's a little early for us, but we also have meds and other things that might be of value to others. Anyone know of a rescue in the San Jose area? Facebook is Rick Morrow (just saying)


Here is the listing for the CA GR Rescues, It looks like NORCAL is the closest one for your area. If not, I've included all the CA GR Rescues. Click on their name, their contact info comes up.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


California
Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc
*Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc*
Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> It's a little early for us, but we also have meds and other things that might be of value to others. Anyone know of a rescue in the San Jose area? Facebook is Rick Morrow (just saying)


Try here first Rick when you're ready. 
http://www.golden-rescue.org

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> Try here first Rick when you're ready.
> NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent an email to them today, every place I look, I see something of Rookie's


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I hear ya, Rick. I JUST ran the vacuum for the first time (don't judge me!) and it. Was. Awful. He would bark and bat at it. I did it with no interruptions today and it KILLED me. It's the little things. But we'll get through it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> I hear ya, Rick. I JUST ran the vacuum for the first time (don't judge me!) and it. Was. Awful. He would bark and bat at it. I did it with no interruptions today and it KILLED me. It's the little things. But we'll get through it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sent you an email at gmail address, hope it is a good day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues*

I wonder if any of the Golden Ret. Rescues could use the herbs.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Sent an email to them today, every place I look, I see something of Rookie's


I'm sorry. ? I remember. Our lives revolved around our kids. It's the simplest tiniest things that we take for granted. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

